# Complicated Border Crossing Question



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

We crossed into Mexico 1 month ago at Laredo. We got 180 day tourist visas and car importation documents. We will be returning to the States for about 6 weeks then returning to Mexico. Can we leave Mexico and return using the same documents and avoid canceling our visas and car importation as long as we cross over again and repeat the process before the 180 day visas expire?

A Mexican American gentleman at the visa office told us we can avoid paying again, but what is the process? We just want to cross back over as easily as possible.

Based on our first crossing experience and only dealing with customs at the border it seems like it should not be a problem. All our documentation would be in order.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The only problem is on the FMM which is an official Mexican Gov. document is states on the reverse:

IMPORTANT

Durning your stay in Mexico, you must retain this immigration form and surrender it upon leaving the country.

I do not see how it could be any clearer........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would also lose your car deposit the moment your FMM became invalid; upon departing Mexico. Bobh are single use documents. Your Mexican-American friend is mistaken.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Turns out not everything posted on this forum is accurate, no mater how many stars or how definitive the statement. The following sites are all state that multiple land (not air) crossings are available using the 180 day tourist visa and car importation documents.

Insurance & Driving in Mexico | USA Today

Going to Mexico - Customs Rules

Mexonline.com Driving your car to Mexico - Information from the Government of Mexico

Temporary Vehicle Import Permit | Auto Insurance Mexico | Mexpro

Tourist Cards

Baja Tourist Visa


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PanchodeSMA said:


> Turns out not everything posted on this forum is accurate, no mater how many stars or how definitive the statement. The following sites are all state that multiple land (not air) crossings are available using the 180 day tourist visa and car importation documents.
> 
> Insurance & Driving in Mexico | USA Today
> 
> ...


All these links go back to 2010 or earlier and none are new information. 

I read ADUANA´s latest rules and it appears as of now only multiple exit and entry on a 180 day TIP is for Mexican Nationals living in the US having a US Permanent Resident visa or US Naturailized Citizen status and own US plated vehicles. [Called the Paisano Program]

The FMT or FMM tourist cards mentioned "used" to be the case at many land crossing and I did do that for 3 or so years and "now" that appears to be a no - no and the INM and Mexican Customs computer systems do actulaly work better than before so you are taking a chance now. Before not so much.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Like Alan stated you are looking at rules from 2010 where articles mention the FMT which has not been used for a couple of years....If you re-read my earlier post of what it states on the back of the FMM you will have the latest rule.... The FMM and TIP are single use permits, turned in when leaving the country...


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Like Alan stated you are looking at rules from 2010 where articles mention the FMT which has not been used for a couple of years....If you re-read my earlier post of what it states on the back of the FMM you will have the latest rule.... The FMM and TIP are single use permits, turned in when leaving the country...


My final report. We crossed the border at Nuevo Laredo this morning. When we presented our visas for canceling the official asked, in excellent English, if we would be returning to Mexico soon. Yes, in about 4 weeks we replied. He said the visas are good for 180 days, just keep them. We asked about the car importation documents and he said the same. Just go and come back, he said.

The laws may have changed, but someone forgot to inform the agents in NL. This is Mexico!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PanchodeSMA said:


> My final report. We crossed the border at Nuevo Laredo this morning. When we presented our visas for canceling the official asked, in excellent English, if we would be returning to Mexico soon. Yes, in about 4 weeks we replied. He said the visas are good for 180 days, just keep them. We asked about the car importation documents and he said the same. Just go and come back, he said.
> 
> The laws may have changed, but someone forgot to inform the agents in NL. This is Mexico!


Is your wife Mexican? Don´t forget TIPs are good for exits and re-entries for Mexicans living legally in the US.

I also have been told my FMTs and FMMs are good for 180 days exiting and re-entering Mexico by a few INM officers in the past. I think they want to be accomodating sometimes, other times no.


----------



## SunnyD (Mar 29, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> Is your wife Mexican? Don´t forget TIPs are good for exits and re-entries for Mexicans living legally in the US.
> 
> I also have been told my FMTs and FMMs are good for 180 days exiting and re-entering Mexico by a few INM officers in the past. I think they want to be accomodating sometimes, other times no.


A couple of times ago, I was allowed to keep my 180 day one, too, in the same way, because I was coming back soon. Didn't have a car with me.


----------

